# DSG3 SuperNova



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my first home bred doe. Even though we have decided to sink more money into wether style versus abga, I really her and think she'll be a good asset to our herd. Plus she's off a bottle baby who is raising good sized triplets her first time out! So I'm super proud of her and her brothers (they aren't very cooperative for pictures yet... probably shouldn't let them sit in my lap anymore lol). She's just little miss personality too... If I didn't know any better I'd swear she was a bottle baby. I trimmed her up a little today (not much since I don't have any good blades... mostly just her chest/shoulders).


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She is a beauty! And adorable - how old now?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks nice. Good job on your first breeding project.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice chunky girl


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you all! She was born 12/31/14 so she's about 10 weeks old. She'll be just shy of 3 months at her first show.


----------

